# deep dish pizzas



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Made a few deep dish pizzas a few weeks ago. dam things are so good, but each one weights about four pounds. That four pounds seems to turn to 15 after you eat it.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

how about the recipe for those bad boys they look awesome ! were those cake pans you were using ?


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

*recipes*

ok , here it is

PIZZA SAUCE
yields sauce for two pizza's
15 oz Crushed Tomatoes
30 oz Tomato sauce
1 tbsp Tomato paste
1 1/2 tsp sugar
4 tsp dried oregano
1 tsp garlic powder, or 3 to 4 fresh cloves
salt and pepper to taste.

mix all ingredients in bowl
season to taste

DEEP DISH CRUST DOUGH

YIELDS 1 PIZZA

3 1/4 CUPS BREAD FLOUR
1 tbsp sugar
4 teaspoons active dry yeast
2 tsp kosher salt
1 1/4 cups warm water (110-115) degrees TEMP VERY IMPORTANT
4 TBSP OLIVE OIL
IN A MIXING BOWL, add all the ingredients, combine
pour dough onto a lightly floured work surface
knead dough until smooth, 5-7 minutes
drizzle with olive oil
place dough in a bowl coat with the olive oil, cover very tightly with plastic wrap
let rest in a warm place until dough doubles in size, about 1.5 hours
knead air out of the dough 
cut dough into two pieces.2/3 of dough , and 1/3 of dough

Chicago style deep dish spinach and three cheese pizza
yields 8 servings
1 recipe of deep dish pizza crust dough
1/2# fresh spinach ,stems removed. leaves chopped
2 cups ricotta cheese, drained
1/4 cup parmesan cheese finely shredded
8 oz fresh mozzarella cheese sliced
1/2 recipe deep dish pizza sauce
1/4 parmesan cheese

Place oven rack in center of oven and one on bottom
preheat to 450 degrees
coat a 10 inch x 2 inch cake pan with cooking spray
roll out 2/3 of dough into a 14 inch circle
gently place dough into cake pan ,press dough lightly to form the shape of the pan with 1 inch hanging over the edge
top with 1/3 cup of sauce
in a bowl combine the spinach , ricotta and 1/4 cup parmesan
season to taste with salt and pepper
evenly spread the spinach mixture over the bottom of the crust
top with the sliced mozzarella
roll the remaining 1/3 dough into a 12 circle
place over the spinach mixture
crimp the dough's two edges together forming a thick crust around the edge
cut four slits into the crust to let steam release
cover top crust with remaining sauce
bake on bottom rack for 5 minutes then move to middle rack 35-40 minutes
remove from oven and sprinkle with 1/4 cup parmesan

I have added some bacon and chicken to this recipe and it is great both ways.

SUPREME DEEP DISH 
1 recipe dough
8 oz fresh mozzarella
1/2 recipe sauce
6 oz pepperoni
1# sweet Italian sausage ,cooked
1/2 green pepper, thinly sliced
1/3 cup yellow onions thinly sliced
1/4 cup parmesan

this is pretty much the same except

layer mozzarella evenly over the bottom crust
top with 1/2 cup sauce 
top sauce with pepperoni, sausage, green peppers, onions
roll 1/3 dough into a 12 inch circle,
gently place on top
crimp the two edges together forming a thick crust.
cut 4 slits into top crust
cover with remaining sauce
bake on bottom rack for 5 minutes then move middle rack for 35 to 40 minutes
remove from oven and sprinkle with 1/4 cup parmesan

the five minute on bottom rack of oven keeps the bottom crust from getting soggy.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry, I should have stated in the dough recipe that you mix all the dry ingredients together and combine, than add water, then knead. YOU mix in the sugar and yeast first before you add the salt.
This recipe is for deep dish only, it rises to much for a thin crust. I have a recipe for a thin crust to.


----------

